# Naruto ninja bijuu showdown



## Senbonzakura (Feb 16, 2009)

this thread is connected to the narutoverse vs bleachverse but i changed the story since no one picked bleach's side so if u want to join here post at the Naruto bijuu showdown thread.

Lady Tsubamay looked out her window at the villigage and wished she wasn't hokage but she knew it was to late now. Sometimes she did like the job because she helped people out and was a role model to kids. ''Well,better start the paper work'' she said looking at the piles of paperwork stacked on her desk.


----------



## Miss Happy (Feb 16, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



what do i need to do


----------



## Senbonzakura (Feb 16, 2009)

(occ-cutes please put it ih the occ thread)

Tsubamay gasped"Oh no, i know something bad is going to happen. They're coming for me and the charm" she said looking outside. "Soku and Haguro" she said as 2 ambu blackops appeared before her. "I feel something bad will happen so i want you to step up security around here" she asked sternly. "Yes my lady" both men said as they quikly left.


----------



## EPIC (Feb 18, 2009)

Meanwhile...

Jinchuu was training out in the forest. He activated his Rasen- Shuriken then attacked the base of a nearby tree. When the attack exploded, Jinchuu quickly rushed back and slid 30 yards away from the tree, which was completely destroyed. In its place was a large hole, about 25 yards in diameter. Jinchuu checked his arm for any damage, thankfully there was no sign of damage. After that, Jinchuu headed to the Ichiraku Ramen Shop and ordered a meal.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 2, 2009)

"Why are the coming for them again? Their first attempt didnt work out so why try again" Tsubamay said while she signed her paperwork. She knew what the wanted but not why. This stressed her out because she was responsible for the village and its survival was on her shoulder. She knew she had to step things up.


----------



## Sweetkairi (Mar 4, 2009)

Izuna was at the hospital healing the sick and wounded. She had been there for some time, even after she finished healing. Finally, she got up and went to the forest to train. First, she summoned a clone to fight with. They got into an offence position, kunais in hand. The real Izuna started off and threw her kunai at the the clone. The clone easily intercepted it but was not fast enough as Izuna disappeared and reappeared behind her. The kunai almost hit the clone just as it jumped up. The clone made some hand signs and yelled out, "Fire Soul Jutsu!" A bird made out of fire appeared behind the clone and let out a screech. It flew up and came down extremely fast towards Izuna. Izuna quickly did some hand signs and yelled out, "Water Bird Jutsu!" This time, a bird made out of water appeared in front of her and flew up as both birds collided and were reduced to steam. Izuna quickly took out her sword and charged forward hitting her target in the stomach, as it poofed away in a puff of smoke. Izuna put her sword back as the sun was setting. Then she walked back to her house as the last rays of the sun disappeared.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 4, 2009)

"Something is not right" Tsubamay said starring out the window. "Oh know they don't" she said as she jumped out the window and began running towards the forest outside konoha. She knew she shouldn't leave her office but she knew something was up. She managed to get unnoticed by anyone. "What are they waiting for?" she told herself in a stressed but worried tone.


----------



## deidaraXtayuya (Mar 9, 2009)

*meanwhile........*

darkamaru raced at full speed to his village.it was deserted."they will be after tsubamay next. *summoning jutsu:twin bladed coyotes*quickly we have to stop them.i will not fail again.i am the darkage of the hidden shadow.now,to the leaf.".they made it to tsubamay in seconds."lady tsubamay!they are coming!they destroyed my village.it will take years to rebuild.haito!"
  "*howls*master darkamaru?"
  "delay the enemy.shaito and i will take tsubamay to safety."
  "yes darkage-sama."


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 10, 2009)

Tsubamay looked at them confused as she stopped in her tracks. "Don't worry about me. After all, i'm not called hokage for fun." she said smiling. "If anyone has a chance with them its me." She darted past the boy and headed for the forest outside konoha. She would try to help him with his village but this came first on her prioreties .


----------



## deidaraXtayuya (Mar 10, 2009)

darkamaru instantly reappeared with haido in front of tsubamay."but lady tsubame, i came to warn you that your enemies have arrived outside your village.they were powerful enough to destroy the Village Hidden In The Shadows.they manuvered around my shadowgon and even in 13 tailed coyote state, even i, the Darkage of the hidden shadow, could not defeat them.approximately 67 people lived out of 9M and the leaf is next.please come with us."haido senses something and whispers it to darkamaru.he aims his blade of darkness at a tree and throws."ugh-"a shinobi falls from the tree dead."you see what i mean.they will stop at nothing to kill you.but seeing as they are already here, we should stay and fight together.i think we can take em.but it is my priority to defend the greatest ally to the shadow village.also i want to get back at the one who beat me"he started running but turned back.".after all.im not called darkage for fun either." he said with a rougish grin on his face."now, *13 tailed coyote transformation:9 tails!" he said as an aura surrounds him in the form of a coyote and he drops on all fours.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 11, 2009)

"Could he be a jinchuriki?" Tsubamay thought to her self. She then got a serious look on her face. "I dont want to alert the village on a matter i can handle. These punks are mine! " she said. Then rainbow chakra poured from her body. She began to charge lightning in her fingers and shot an emense bolt at her enimies. The trees were set on fire spreading to the trees.


----------



## deidaraXtayuya (Mar 11, 2009)

"think you can REALLY handle them?heh!*shadowgon:dark dimension portal blow*.instantly darkamaru vanishes and reappears behind an enemy."revenge.....FOR MY VILLAGE!!"he thought,"time for a chance to restore the glory of the shadow.now,my best move."he charged shadow chakra into one hand."*shadowgon:black death*!!!!!!!"he used his empty hand to throw him into the air.he instantly appeared behind him in the air.he struck with his bloodline jutsu.there was a large explosion as blood rained from the sky."i....am.....the.....darkage...the protector...of my village"he said as he dropped from the air, losing his chakra shield.he hit the ground soaked in blood."it is called.......kinjutsu.....for a....reason"he said before passing out from chakra overuse.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 11, 2009)

Tsubamay looked at him and quickly sensed they left. She picked him up and ran towards the hospital. When she got their she told a nurse to quickly supply him with chakra. As darkamaru healed she wondered if her enimies really did take down the village in the shadows. "I wonder how many there are" she told herself knowing the leaf village was a big target for two reasons and now maybe three.


----------



## deidaraXtayuya (Mar 11, 2009)

anbu black ops run up to tsubamay with shaito behind them.shaito runs to her."tsubamay-sama,is he doing good.i heard a rumor he was injured?what happened?"darkamaru looks up from the bed long enough to speak."we...won"then he passed out again.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 11, 2009)

(OCC-deidaraxtayuya can you make a bio for darkamaru and new characters)

Tsubamay looked at darkamaru and then turned her gaze back tho the anbu blackops. "I wouldnt say we won since they escaped but....... never mind you don't need to know" she said changing her tone from calm to strict. "If you are ok then i'll take my leave" she asked darkamaru.


----------



## deidaraXtayuya (Mar 11, 2009)

(occ-view my blog,i will)
"i am now.the coyote can heal me quickly.its just my shadowgon is my deadliest weapon.half of its moves are a double-edged sword.i am also Darkage so im kinda powerful.my loyal student vino wants to meet you as well.she is married to an uchiha.she is waiting at the ruins of my mansion.we should go now though.she hates to wait.my daughter/assistant ,tayuyamaru, will also accompany us to her."tayuyamaru runs up to me."hello lady tsubamay.sup darkamaru.vino is running a hospital for our wounded villagers."she starts to look sad."including my brother."


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 11, 2009)

Tsubamay looks a little suprised at darkamaru. "I didn't know that there were more than 9 bijuu" she said. "Lets go to meet your freind then" she said running out the door. "How could their be more than one bijuu" she thought to herself as her eyes turned bright yellow. She hadn't realized she left them behind as she dashed out the hospital since she was deep in thought.


----------



## deidaraXtayuya (Mar 11, 2009)

"HEY WAIT UP CRAZY LADY!",tayuyamaru screamed as she ran up to me and you."welcome to the shadow village restoration hospital.hi, im vino.darkamaru is my sensai.i assume you already know he is the darkage as well as the 13th jinchuuriki.im the host of the 12 tailed dog making me the 12th.i live here and fought them with him.who are your enemies anyways?"tayuya walks up and seems surprised to see tsubamay.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 11, 2009)

"There are more than 9 bijuu then." she said. "How many akatsuki i mean ninja were there?" she didnt want to let them know about them if they didnt know. She knew the charm was indanger and so was she. Her gold eyes seemed to see right through them. "I need to ask you something" she asked them.


----------



## deidaraXtayuya (Mar 11, 2009)

"there were 3 akatsuki there though 1 was a shadow clone and 53 other ninja.I killed 1 of the 3 and the rest escaped.i saw it with my shadowgon."
"dad,your wrong.there were 78 other ninja.i saw it from the rear with MY shadowgon.and what is your question?"


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 11, 2009)

"I need want to find out more about your demons but i need a volenteir to let me study him/her and to let me perform a jutsu on them."


----------



## deidaraXtayuya (Mar 11, 2009)

"i volunteer.i value my student over myself so if im harmed, tayuyamaru can take over her training.do i need to transform?"


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 12, 2009)

"No you don't. Thats what the jutsu is for. It will allow me to talk to your demon." she said. "I'll need you to lie down on this seal" she said as a seal made of chakra formed at their feet.


----------



## deidaraXtayuya (Mar 12, 2009)

"sure"darkamaru layed down on it and waited.he felt a third chakra within him and knew she had gotten through.he could hear murmuring and soon decided to talk with the coyote himself.he appeared with her on the coyote's snout.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 12, 2009)

She had casted genjutsu to destract him from the real task. She put blood on her palm and up her arm to her elbow's length. Then she lifted his shirt and did a summoning slam on his stomach where his chakra is located. She sent a burst of chakra through him.


----------



## deidaraXtayuya (Mar 12, 2009)

tayuyamaru was watching thoughtfully."i get it.your casting your chakra through his body to contact the bijuu.is there anyhing i can do to help?"my son, darkuya limps up with bandages over his left eye, his arm and one ankle."hmm?huh!lady tsubamay, what are you doing here?shouldn't you be in the leaf village?and what are you doing?"tayuyamaru gasps and runs over to darkuya and hugs him while she cries tears of joy.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 12, 2009)

"Actually i'm going to summon the demon in chakra form" she said as darkamaru's chakra formed a gaint coyote. The seal surpressed its power. She showed no fear of the demon, she just stood her ground as the chakra manifested its self into the demon.


----------



## deidaraXtayuya (Mar 12, 2009)

darkuya looked at it with no fear."hello coyote.nice job at killing my opponent in the war."he said pointing at his bandages.tayuyamaru looked at him and held back a laugh.vino runs up to you."OMJ.the coyote.what the heck did you do to darkamaru!?!?!?"


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 12, 2009)

"Who are you?" she asked the coyote sternly. "Tell me about the other demons after the 9 tails" she asked.  "I need to know your element or power so I can document you" "


----------



## deidaraXtayuya (Mar 12, 2009)

he grinned very widely."my element is shadow chakra.my power is i can heal my host very quickly and keep his chakra balanced out.i can give him the chakra to use his shadowgon:black death bloodline trait.vino is the host of the 12th, the dog and i believe that the 11th has been captured by akatsuki.is that all you need?"


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 12, 2009)

"Can you tell me how there are more than 9 bijuu? I never heard of you." she asked confused but focused. "I think the 11 tailed demon is safe though"


----------



## deidaraXtayuya (Mar 12, 2009)

"we were the last ones born and hid until 30 years ago."darkuya walks up."GRANDMA!.for the last time what are you doing!!"


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 12, 2009)

Tsubamay clenched her fist when she said that. A vein popped out on her forehead. "You better be saying that to the demon." she said, her voicing slow but stern.


----------



## deidaraXtayuya (Mar 13, 2009)

"i was talking to you.now for the very last time WHAT ARE YOU DOING!!!!!!!!"tayuyamaru walks up."dont worry miss, he can be stubborn at times.but please don't hurt him.he is injured severely from the war.the akatsuki dad killed harmed his left Shadowgon eye and almost destroyed his chakra network.its amazing vino was able to heal him.her skills rival yours."darkuya goes from angry to proud looking."these injuries are my battle scars.i almost killed an akatsuki alone.i destroyed his chakra network and cut his arm off.i also blinded him after he struck my eye.you see, im gonna be Darkage someday.and i fight for my dreams."


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 14, 2009)

"Hm, so you arent kage yet?" she asked confused? "By the way little girl i'm not a medical ninja, i use holy chakra to purify which is like healing except i can only heal wounds if they where inflicted by someone who has commited 3 of the deadly sins. And i'm not OLD !!!!!"  she screamed that part out.


----------



## deidaraXtayuya (Mar 14, 2009)

"not yet.dad is but im not.i am his 2nd command though.tayuyamaru is his assistant."tayuyamaru walks over to tsubamay."little girl?i'll have you know i single handedly took out two S-rank ninja without a scratch.call me little again and you may end up joining them."she hissed.tayuya walks up."uhhh?what is everyone doing in MY YARD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!whats with the big dog?"


----------



## vino uchiha (Mar 15, 2009)

*vinos bio*

age:16
location:shadow village
kids:2
occupation:darkamarus student and a medic
food:dumplings
married (Dont Care About Creators Forum)
sex:female


----------



## deidaraXtayuya (Mar 15, 2009)

vino uchiha said:


> age:16
> location:shadow village
> kids:2
> occupation:darkamarus student and a medic
> ...


vino this goes in naruto bijuu showdon.not naruto ninja bijuu showdown


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 15, 2009)

(Can you put her jutsus and rank?)

"Hmp, don't try to threaten someone who out ranks you. One shot from my........ jutsu and your dead.Next time watch what you say, or l might just hold you to it." she said in a sassy tone.


----------



## deidaraXtayuya (Mar 15, 2009)

tayuyamaru grinned and said,"my shadowgon is more powerful than any jutsu on the face of this earth.i happen to have the skills of a Kage just not the rank.one glance and you would burst into black and white flames.my age and size are my advantage over people like you who underestimate me"


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 16, 2009)

"I have holy chakra which stomps anything inpure. My jutsu can destroy bijuus if it hits them. Face it, my holy chakra can't be beaten by darkness." she said proudly.


----------



## deidaraXtayuya (Mar 16, 2009)

darkamaru finally gets up from the seal."tayuyamaru, stop arguing with tsubamay.she has experience combined with high chakra and massive strength."he turns to tsubamy."and you actually have your facts mixed up.the Shadowgon is not darkness.it forms a balance between darkness and light which when controlled properly in the hands of a member of my clan, forms the Ying-Yang Flame Shadowgon.that move is deadlier than any jutsu on the earth.it does have drawbacks though.it weakens the user afterwards and uses immense amounts of chakra."he stops talking for a moment.then he asks,"and not a very strong genjutsu.you did not need it because i do this as a strategy quite often.i was wide awake the whooole time."two anbu walk up and whisper something to tayuyamaru.she looks serious and the three run off.vino calls for darkuya and he run to her.another anbu runs to us."a large building has just fallen over and is burning with two young kids trapped in it.we need a team to get them out.we just found tayuyamaru so she is already in.Darkage-sama, Lady tsubamay, please come.the children are of the gyuting clan and are vital to the villages recovery.it appears as of now the building was bombed while they were alone in the house."


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 17, 2009)

"I see, get the jonin to use water techniques to calm the flames, i have other concerns" she said as she walked away. She knew that that was a distraction and werent aiming for the village.....yet.


----------



## deidaraXtayuya (Mar 17, 2009)

"lady tsubamay, i believe you may be right but, the gyuting clan is important in our village.the two children are the only ones left.it may be a distraction though as you said so i can send haido as a scout to retrieve the gyuting children.tayuyamaru probably has it under control anyways.she IS an anbu captain.you,shaido,tayuya, and i will go check the village perimeter for anything suspicious."tayuyamaru and one anbu run up.they look serious though worried.tayuyamaru walks to you.lady tsubamay, we need your holy chakra skills.one of the two gyuting children is dying from an unknown cause due to the explosion."


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 18, 2009)

"Can't you see that l can't. l can't keep using it to heal everyone i see hurt. Everytime l use it it destroys part of my sou. I can only use it freely heal even revive if they have not commited any of the deadly sins." she said angry.


----------



## deidaraXtayuya (Mar 18, 2009)

"im sorry lady tsubamay.we will see what we can do with vino's medical help.sorry to bother you."tayuyamaru runs off thinking."we told her theses children are very important to the village.i'm sure they can't be a distraction."while we are searching the village perimeters, tayuya runs to you with a look of horror on her face.:t-t-they d-destr-royed the l-l-leaf-f vi-i-illa-ge."


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 18, 2009)

"Impossible, they wouldn't. Time to exterminate these pest" she said as white chakra poured from her body. "These are not akatsuki, MYSTIC WINDS" she said as the enemies were blown away from the villiage.


----------



## deidaraXtayuya (Mar 18, 2009)

"we can take the rest." darkamaru and tayuya said in perfect unison."*shadow flute destruction wave*."suddenly a large sound wave that was spinning like my shadowgon pierce does.it blew them away instantly.one landed in a spot behind us and pinned the three of us down."you three will die."tayuyamaru came running in wearing an anbu uniform with a coyote mask to the left side of her head so it leaned on her shoulder."you miss me!,"she said mockingly to the man."*shadowgon: pierce.*"a large spiral comes out spinning in her hand until it looked like a large spiraling cone.she drove it into his back and threw him aside."you guys okay?heh, pretty good for an 11 year old."


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 21, 2009)

"Hm they are gone. Next time they'll think twice before messing with me." she said as she walked away. She told medics to heal the kids and that she would have no part in it.


----------



## deidaraXtayuya (Mar 21, 2009)

tayuyamaru runs to you,"where are you going to go now that they left the shadow?i wish to come with you to help if it involves the people who attacked us.darkamaru, darkuya, tayuya, vino, and my two ANBU trainees;yuuhan, and saifo; will accompany you if it is."two ANBU officers walk up and are wearing the shadow village ANBU uniforms.saifo talks to tayuyamaru first."captain tayuyamaru, what do we need to do for you?"tayuyamaru turns to him."nothing at the moment.i am still waiting for tsubamay to reply."


----------



## deidaraXtayuya (Jul 24, 2009)

[hey sannin(i will call you sannin in the forums even though you changed your username.i have trouble with new things) why did you change your name?oh and you havent replied to this in 4 months.it was fun...]


----------



## penguinninja (Jul 29, 2009)

[can i join?]


----------



## deidaraXtayuya (Sep 19, 2009)

[sannin,pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease start posting again!T-T]


----------

